# Sony Vaio VGN-FW21E Audio Driver issue HELP!



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey all, recently got a second hand Sony Vaio VGN-FW21E, but the audio driver seems to not installing, it was on windows 8 audio was still not working, went and put windows 7 see if that resolve the issue, nothing

each time i click the sound it comes up detecting issue then crappy options, it got the sound and a cross, i tryed different realtek drivers and the offical with my model from the sony vaio website, each time i try the offical one it comes up with error -0001 which closes the installation, i tryed doing the safe mode disabling audio, reinstalling it uninstalling it etc i just don't know

i tryed one driver a HP audio realtek i managed to get sound for a split second, i don't think the speaker are broke, i can't even use my laptop speakers (trust External speakers, USB powered Headphone jack) everything else seems to work on it.

if anyone can help me with this issue will be much appricated!

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF did you try this one Sony : VGN-FW21E updates | Download updates for VGN-FW21E


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

i believed i tryed that one, and it doesin't really do nothing, if you seleced it from windows 7 category audio, and 7UPG or whatever i tryed them.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you tried installing via device manager How to Install Drivers From the Device Manager | eHow.com choosing the option to let you install from a specific place


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

tryed the custom added Realtek one but it comes with a Code 10 error?

plus windows keep adding high def audio drivers 2x with it.


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

i uninstalled the drivers and reinstalled the given audio thing it successfully installed, but still no audio and still x on cross, and brings up troubleshoot it gave a fix option, but even that fails, shall i just buy a usb sound card?, or do you know a way to get a a audio driver to allow me to use headphones in the headphone jack so i can just hear my games?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I think the drivers windows is installing may be claiming priority on the sound what happens if you disable those


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

what u mean, disable them and try reinstalling the realtek driver again? just disabling them does nothing.


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

tryed both dnt work


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok lets try reinstalling the chipset sometimes that works


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

nope dont work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I will ask some of my colleagues for ideas


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

ok thanks, do u know if i can get any driver to work external speakers, or headphones?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No I do not think so,I have put out a call for some ideas someone else may have seen this issue


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

ok cheers.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

sometimes it will put a red x over the speaker icon if it is disabled in bios. so check bios and make sure audio is enabled.


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

i pressed F2 on start up, bios is very limited choices aint even a harddrive option, theres no audio option neither.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

try resetting the bios to defualt.


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

restore to default values? tryed that, 

Update: i installed ubuntu to my laptop, and drivers work exercellent on that, but did a complete format and reinstall of windows 7, still got the x on sound :/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok at least you know the hardware is working can you try this and get the ven and dev http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

can u quote or copy the bit i need to do on it please?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Open the Device Manager
Right Click on the Device in question
Properties
Details Tab
Win7 the VEN_ #### and DEV_#### is located under Hardware ID


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

i really don't understand this.. lol


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

anyway u can remote control my laptop and see?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

all help has to be done in the open forum so we can't do any remote assistance. what part do you not understand how to get to device manager or what?


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

i can open device manager, i got 2 audio devices what windows automatically installs, the DEV**** VEN*** i don't get and can't see.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Open the Device Manager 
Right Click on the Device in question 
Properties 
Details Tab 

In XP the VEN_ #### and DEV_ #### is located under Device Instance ID 
In Vista and Win7 the VEN_ #### and DEV_#### is located under Hardware ID

on the details window their should be a drop down box choose hardware id's then copy and paste them here.


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0222&SUBSYS_10EC0222&REV_1003

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0222&SUBSYS_10EC0222

there you go


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This does not make sense your vendor id is realtek but the device id is nvidia


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

yh i know, i don't understand why? no help at all?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You mentioned 2 drivers what is the ven and dev of the other


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_104D2E00&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_104D2E00


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ok the second is for the hd audio of your radeon graphics I still cannot find the first but sony may have modified the drivers and I don't see both nvidia and ati being correct

can you double check the model number 
Laptop Computers

The method for finding the model number depends on when the product was released. Please click the appropriate link below.

For laptop computers released 2010 or later
For laptop computers released Summer 2009
For laptop computers released between Fall 2000 and Spring 2009
For laptop computers released before Summer 2000

For laptop computers released 2010 or later:

The model number is listed on a sticker on the bottom of the laptop. In this case, it is called Product name, as shown here.










For laptop computers released 2009:

Note 1: If you own a configured-to-order laptop:

For configured-to-order or built-to-order laptops, the full model number is located on a sticker on the bottom of the computer.


Note 2: If your laptop was not configured-to-order:

The full model number is not located on the case of the computer. Use one of the methods to find it:


Method 1:

Click the Start button and then click All Programs.
In the All Programs menu, click the VAIO Care folder.
Click VAIO Care.
The model number is displayed in the bottom of the VAIO Care window.
(e.g., VGN-FW550F)


Method 2:

Click the Start button, then click (My) Computer.
Click Local Disc C:. Next click Windows.
Click the file named Model or Model.txt*.
The file will show the model number. (e.g., VGN-FW550F)

Note: If this file is blank, look for a second file with the same name and open that file.


For laptops released between Fall 2000 and Spring 2009:

The model number is located on a small label located on the frame around the computer screen. (e.g., VGN-FW550F)


For laptop computers released before Summer 2000:

The computer information and compliance label, located on the bottom of the laptop case, indicates the actual model number. (e.g., PCG-N505VX)


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

there is no vaio care centre, but it says right under the screen, VGN-FW21E


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Which country I apologies for all the questions I want to make sure the page we used earlier for drivers is in fact the right one also did you install other drivers prior to coming to TSF. My thinking at present is to use driver fusion and remove the drivers then install what should be the correct one.


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

can i get that drive fushion download link please? and that's fine m8


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No problem watch the install don't take any toolbars or anything else other than driver fusion Driver Fusion - The Complete Driver Solution
this should help in using it I Love Free SoftwareFree Software to Remove Device Drivers: Treexy Driver Fusion
do you have the sony driver so you can install it


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

not at the moment, any chance u can send me the one u think will work well i install drive fushion? im using windows 7 professional 32bit.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi scroll down to drivers 3rd on the list Sony : VGN-FW21E updates | Download updates for VGN-FW21E


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

scanned realtek then scanned all drivers, none appear in remove list? :S apart from my display driver when i highlighted all options.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok try nvidia


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

sorry, but on what?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Driver fusion have it look for nvdia


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

i tryed all of them, nothing.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok I think we have gone through everything I can think of it might be time to consider trying recovery to factory settings, as we don't seem to be getting any further on I can only presume something has gotten screwed up Sony : VGN-FW21E problems ? find tips and solutions from Sony


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

i've ordered a usb sound card, that should be fine to play audio from that to my external speakers right?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What card someone can advise if it is suitable for your needs


----------



## adam1240 (Jan 13, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/External-So...HY/ref=sr_1_45?ie=UTF8&qid=1358281158&sr=8-45 i orded this i don't know if i can post links i orded it should come 2moz.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok looks fine


----------

